# Test Prop for bulking?



## gomad75 (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone use test prop for bulking purposes? like a 8/wk cycle? I've only used long esters in the past.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 14, 2015)

test is test bud this is just the short ester form so your asking if you can bulk using test yeah of course you can however 8 wks is a short amount of time to bulk up . I would run E instead and go for 15 wks . Less pins , if P is all yah got then it will work just fine just up your macros  and get to work ! good luck


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2015)

Sure, an 8 week test prop is delightful and will bulk you up if you do everything else right . Diet lifting sleeping so on and so forth.


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info Zeigs. I've been bulking the last 6 weeks w/o "supplements", and it's been going really well. Keeping it clean, about 250-500 kCal above maintenance with my macros dialed in.


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 14, 2015)

How does a dose of 150mg M/W/F sound?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> How does a dose of 150mg M/W/F sound?



150mg eod is good to go. Are you planning on running some hcg ?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> How does a dose of 150mg M/W/F sound?



450/week is a little light IMO.  If; you're going to get shut down and have to PCT anyways, you might as well make it worth your while/  Maybe 200mg 3X week


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

Cecil said:


> 450/week is a little light IMO.  If; you're going to get shut down and have to PCT anyways, you might as well make it worth your while/  Maybe 200mg 3X week



I respect your opinion Cecil....On a first cycle 450mg will do the trick and it sounds like he's got 150mg per ml so the dosing will be a lot easier if he pins the 1cc eod. Also gomad, you ought to run 250iu hcg Sunday mornings & Wednesday nights.


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good call on the hcg!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2015)

there's magic that happens at 600mg/wk


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> there's magic that happens at 600mg/wk



Agreed.  150mg EOD would be better than 3X week, but 600 seems to be my sweet spot


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> it sounds like he's got 150mg per ml so the dosing will be a lot easier if he pins the 1cc eod.


 I've never seen 150mg/ml prop...is it possible yeah...but never seen it.

My guess would be 100mg/ml...1.5ml per shot he's doin', just sayin...

And fuk it...up it to 600 a week...why not?


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 15, 2015)

Popeye said:


> I've never seen 150mg/ml prop...is it possible yeah...but never seen it.
> 
> My guess would be 100mg/ml...1.5ml per shot he's doin', just sayin...
> 
> And fuk it...up it to 600 a week...why not?



LOL, you're right it's 100 p/ml I was going to be conservative and go 450/wk.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

175mg test p eod for 8 weeks
.25mg Arimidex EOD for 8 weeks
250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) for 8 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night bumped up to 750IU everyday for the last 7 days leading up to pct. 

Start PCT 5 days after last pin Clomid 50/50/50/50 Nolva 20/20/10/10/10/10

Keep Raloxifene on hand in case signs of Gynecomastia appear


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

lol... i hear ya bro...for your first, im sure 450 will be awesome, i'd go 600...but, really, it's not that big of a difference.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 200mg test p eod for 8 weeks
> .25mg Arimidex EOD for 8 weeks
> 250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) for 8 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night bumped up to 750IU everyday for the last 7 days leading up to pct.
> 
> ...



Have you ever, even used Raloxifene, Ziggy?

I don't know why you always recommend to keep raloxifene on hand...I've never touched the shit...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

Popeye said:


> lol... i hear ya bro...for your first, im sure 450 will be awesome, i'd go 600...but, really, it's not that big of a difference.



He had mentioned 150mg eod so I assumed that is what he had so i figured 450mg would be fine for starters rather than start micro managing the doses. 



gomad75 said:


> How does a dose of 150mg M/W/F sound?





Popeye said:


> Have you ever used Raloxifene Ziggy?



I have not but it is good to have around especially for someone who has never ran a test cycle before.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> 200mg test p eod for 8 weeks
> .25mg Arimidex EOD for 8 weeks
> 250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) for 8 weeks - Sunday morning & Wednesday night bumped up to 750IU everyday for the last 7 days leading up to pct.
> 
> ...



Hmm, 200mg EOD?  Now you have him at 700mg a week?

If his last pin is the last day of week 8 and he starts PCT on the first day of week 9 that's 0 days off, just sayin


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

Cecil said:


> Hmm, 200mg EOD?  Now you have him at 700mg a week?
> 
> If his last pin is the last day of week 8 and he starts PCT on the first day of week 9 that's 0 days off, just sayin



Yes sir your right he should start 5 days after that I will fix it.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> He had mentioned 150mg eod so I assumed that is what he had so i figured 450mg would be fine for starters rather than start micro managing the doses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then why the FUK are you suggesting raloxifene on multiple threads...you have ZERO experience with it!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

Nevermind...I won't respond to you...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Then why the FUK are you suggesting raloxifene on multiple threads...you have ZERO experience with it!



Do I need to have used it to know about it ?


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 15, 2015)

haha this is getting a bit crazy. You know what? I want to make sure I do my cycle correctly. So I'm going to wait until I have the proper funds allocated to get everything including hcg. And I might run a traditional long ester. 

I have some ostarine and S4 on hand. I'll do an 8 week cycle with that and run the proper pct to finish out my bulk. Compete in powerlifting as a natural in the middle of next year...and then look to cycle.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

I would use nolva over ralox, and he needs to buy nolva for PCT anyways, so I would say have a little extra on hand, but I really doubt he'll need it.  Also, I prefer stane over adex.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Nevermind...I won't respond to you...



Thank you for not responding to me with more of your crapitude. You know where to find me though https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19658-Zeigler-vs-The-Hater-s/page17?highlight=haters


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 15, 2015)

I wish they made test prop 150-200mg per ml.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I wish they made test prop 150-200mg per ml.



Ive used 200mg/ml prop


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 15, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Ive used 200mg/ml prop



Haha Ya i'm an idiot just saw it..another one I don't see much of is NPP at 150 or greater


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Haha Ya i'm an idiot just saw it..another one I don't see much of is NPP at 150 or greater




I have npp 150 :32 (20):


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Thank you for not responding to me with more of your crapitude. You know where to find me though https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19658-Zeigler-vs-The-Hater-s/page17?highlight=haters



Zig, its always good to have extra ancillary items. I just get the urge to fuk with you sometimes. lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 15, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Zig, its always good to have extra ancillary items. I just get the urge to fuk with you sometimes. lol



Quit being such a pussy lol 

Zig...stop fkn recommending rolox and making guys spend more money on sht they dont need. No one needs rolox ever. Its like buying addidas and buying nike...its still just a dam shoe with a different name. And yes you should have experience with something before you recommend it to others. Havnt you read all the bs steroid profiles out there??? They are over hyped but you wouldnt know that unless you used it yourself. 

And stop telling people to inject hcg exactly 3.5 days apart....this isnt a fkn science experiment and we are not charting data...this is reality and real life and it doesnt fkn matter if they do it monday morning at 922am then friday night at 432pm.  Your like a dam newbie spouting all this crap that sounds good to other newbies but all the vets just shake there heads and face palm themselves.

Ps the tren is kicking in


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Quit being such a pussy lol



lol        .


----------



## anewguy (Dec 15, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Quit being such a pussy lol
> 
> Zig...stop fkn recommending rolox and making guys spend more money on sht they dont need. No one needs rolox ever. Its like buying addidas and buying nike...its still just a dam shoe with a different name. And yes you should have experience with something before you recommend it to others. Havnt you read all the bs steroid profiles out there??? They are over hyped but you wouldnt know that unless you used it yourself.
> 
> ...



lol, the tren... But, yeah why worry about a half a day.  For that matter, (I didn't read the whole thread) but why a short ester?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 15, 2015)

Probably because that's what op can most easily acquire.


----------



## gomad75 (Dec 15, 2015)

anewguy said:


> lol, the tren... But, yeah why worry about a half a day.  For that matter, (I didn't read the whole thread) but why a short ester?



Didn't want to run a cycle longer than 8 weeks.


----------



## dirtydogs (Dec 21, 2015)

600 mg per week on the prop. I generally only use it and get great results. Would also add mast prop if it's available 1: to cut the sting and 2: lower the need for AI. Plus the look you get will be full and lean. I personally love to add var at 30 mg ed as a preworkout for the strength and vascularity. It's gonna be a great cycle enjoy

Side note, hcg probably isn't necessary on a relatively short test only cycle and in my experience aggravates the hell out of my nipples. If you do use it, you won't need to start until 3+ weeks in


----------



## Maijah (Dec 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I have npp 150 :32 (20):



Ace pharma?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 21, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Ace pharma?



Nah dragon pharma. Got it from a guy who got it from a guy who got it from
 Who knows where. Seems legit.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Quit being such a pussy lol
> 
> Zig...stop fkn recommending rolox and making guys spend more money on sht they dont need. No one needs rolox ever. Its like buying addidas and buying nike...its still just a dam shoe with a different name. And yes you should have experience with something before you recommend it to others. Havnt you read all the bs steroid profiles out there??? They are over hyped but you wouldnt know that unless you used it yourself.
> 
> And stop telling people to inject hcg exactly 3.5 days apart....this isnt a fkn science experiment and we are not charting data...this is reality and real life and it doesnt fkn matter if they do it monday morning at 922am then friday night at 432pm.  Your like a dam newbie spouting all this crap that sounds good to other newbies but all the vets just shake there heads and face palm themselves.



For the record I got my info from Megatron28 & MrRippedZilla I have been friends with them and have been reading all there posts for the past 2 years. If you need a pm I will link you the proof.  

Here's a couple posts I dug up for you to read.

Mega's right - Ralox is superior to other SERMS because it has a stronger binding affinity to the e2 receptor in breast tissue. It also reduces IGF-1, GH, etc less than Nolva so you don't have to worry about that potential side effect. <---- RippedZilla 

500mg/wk Test E (pin 250mg every 3.5 days) <---- Megatron28

250iu pf hCG every 3.5 days (pin at same time as Test) <---- Megatron28

I get all my information from those two dudes, POB, Seeker, ToolSteel, Spongy, DYS so on and so forth.

Don't tell me what to do and stop trying to discredit things that I say.


----------



## Big ron (Dec 26, 2015)

I wouldn't waste money on the hcg during the cycle. After is fine. Unless your experiencing sexual side effects with erections. Cheaper to buy some cialis. Running 600 to 700 of test a week and taking hcg. Is like going to the beach and throwing a handful of sand on the beach and expecteing to see more sand.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2015)

Big ron said:


> I wouldn't waste money on the hcg during the cycle. After is fine. Unless your experiencing sexual side effects with erections. Cheaper to buy some cialis. Running 600 to 700 of test a week and taking hcg. Is like going to the beach and throwing a handful of sand on the beach and expecteing to see more sand.



You don't understand the purpose of hcg. It's not for more test.


----------

